# Finding Executive Assistant work in Florence



## araani (May 25, 2011)

Good afternoon,

I currently live in Texas, USA and am interested in relocating to Italy for a few years. I am an experienced Executive Assistant and would love to get some information on the best way to job hunt. Are there any reputable head hunters I can contact in Italy or news papers where I may find job postings. 

Thank you for any information.


----------

